# Tribute to a Tributary. Wet and wild... and now with...



## Iain Sutherland

Hi all, really fancied trying out an emersed scape for a while now and the oportunity arose with a cheap as chips tank from ebay.
The tank is a mess, chipped and scratched all over, but for the price i couldnt moan to much.
I have also really been inspired by James Findley's shallow Tributary...



so two birds with one stone here it is...






In situ




The tank is 60x20x20 old clearseal
ADA amazonia powder
Coral sand mixed with pea shingle
Wood locally collected
Sitting in a west facing window with no direct light
Spray a couple of times a day with RO so no mineral build up on glass.

Plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'' - invitro from freshwatershrimp
Ammania sp. ‘Bonsai’ - invitro from freshwatershrimp
Staurogyne repens - thanks spyder
Anubias nano 'Petite'
Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Marsilea hirsuta
Rotala Rotundifolia -just to see what happens from immersed growth
Vesicularia dubyana

Im still looking for a background plant, have been considering:
Alternathera Reineckii 'Mini' - believe it goes green emersed though   
Hygrophila sp. ''Araguaia'' - also believe it goes green.

Does any know of a plant that stays red emersed...??

Also, i am really impressed with the invitro pots, loads to a pot and healthy!

Laters


----------



## ghostsword

*Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

Altheranthera Reinicky (check spelling) should stay red. 

Also Amanias are also a good option. 




___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## spyder

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

Looking good easer, I see the Staurogyne. 

I've got some hygrophila corymbosa siamensis (tropica 53b) that I've started emersed and the new emersed leaves have a good amount of reddy/brown to them. Not sure if they will stay like this but it looks interesting.

Do you think you will get enough ambient light in that location? Adding a lamp will certainly speed things up.

Edit. After posting this I went to the tropica site to check the info for (53b). http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantd ... x?pid=053B



> can achieve red-brown leaves in good light conditions.



That never happened submerged.


----------



## Mick.Dk

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

The altern. Mini does not get green emersed, but it`s really not very pretty either   The araguaia, though, does go green emersed. The standard altern. stay red too, given enough light. Have you considered some darkleaved crypts. ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Do you think you will get enough ambient light in that location? Adding a lamp will certainly speed things up.



No idea mate     well its been 5 days now and the HC is flattening and looks to be rooting, stauro is growing, moss has pale green tips and rotundiflolia has emersed leaf tips appearing   
So i guess there is enough light to grow but think i will supplement with a desk lamp of some sort to speed things along.

Still undecided on the background, i really appreciate the suggestions and think some of them may appear over time as am going to get a few and see what works emersed.  Would really like blyxa but it doesnt grow emersed    Need to find something similar in emersed form.....

Also got some Hawaiian terrestrial moss coming so might add that in too...?


----------



## Mick.Dk

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

forgot to mention Ludw. glandulosa - which stays REALLY red ( beatroot) emersed, actually. Just to let u know


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

Thanks mick i will keep an eye out for a few bits.
After thinking id ideally like blyxa but cant i have bought some juncus repens.  Not too sure how tall this will get but looks good in the tank at the moment.
Also added some UG and some terrestrial moss on the wood from frothhelmet.  Wood is currently having a mould phase on the piece i didnt soak and scrub first   Will take out and clean if it doesnt subside.
HC is coming along now, was set back as you can see all the pale leaf was inside the invitro gel so has just died off but roots now going down and a few runners.
Also ordered 2 x 11w arcpod style lights from HK so just waiting.


----------



## Mick.Dk

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

Juncus should maintain acc. size  will produce a H...of alot of flowers eventually - which u may like, though 
Mick.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*



			
				Mick.Dk said:
			
		

> Juncus should maintain acc. size  will produce a H...of alot of flowers eventually - which u may like, though
> Mick.



lots of flowers will be a bonus mick   

First few emersed leaves from the rotalla have appear and ammania bonsai is stiffening up now after being floppy and has new shoots.  Can tell anubia's are a terrestrial plant as roots are 2" already and plenty of new leaf.

So question...  will the nutrients in the amazonia release into the water or do they hold on to it so the plant roots 'suck' it out??  Reason i ask is the UG is planted in the path which is inert gravel....


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary, emersed experiment*

So its been three weeks since planting, all growing ok.  Just added 2 x 11w lights today, hopefully will make it all grow quicker. Plus its a better light for pictures   





hydrocotyle sp. japan tiny flowers


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Really love this tank mate  

Haha seems the lower tech you go the better they look   
Seriously though thats a trio of great tanks you have now.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Hey! what's wrong with the marine!  

Cheers bud, just the high tech Dutch to go


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Hi Iain, you certainly are ticking all the aquatic boxes with your variety.
Your tribute seems to be coming along nicely mate.
Any chance of a pic of the marine set up just cos im nosey?..i love anything aquatic


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hey! what's wrong with the marine!
> 
> Cheers bud, just the high tech Dutch to go



Haha after my disaatrous substrate change tonight .. you should try the misty tank!!! 
Very low maintenance but you cant see anything


----------



## spyder

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Looking good. I've had a little yellowing of some HC from 1-2 grow pot so you suggest it's not rinsing the gel off enough? I was in the garage prepping and planting so washed in a container of water. Will have to follow instructions better next time.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Iain, you certainly are ticking all the aquatic boxes with your variety.
> Your tribute seems to be coming along nicely mate.
> Any chance of a pic of the marine set up just cos im nosey?..i love anything aquatic



yeah, its something of an obsession at the moment but i think most of you can understand that! 
Your on the way mate....  
Im really curious how many tanks people have?

Anyway.. 






			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Haha after my disaatrous substrate change tonight .. you should try the misty tank!!!
> Very low maintenance but you cant see anything



Something smart will appear from the mist mate   



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Looking good. I've had a little yellowing of some HC from 1-2 grow pot so you suggest it's not rinsing the gel off enough? I was in the garage prepping and planting so washed in a container of water. Will have to follow instructions better next time.



I think the leaves inside the gel were already dead or in immersed form, above the gel growth was staggering and continues to be.  I will certainly have to replant the ammania bonsai.  Would very much like to do a tank all 1-2's , I think Mark was considering it which would be cool to watch.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Iain, you certainly are ticking all the aquatic boxes with your variety.
> Your tribute seems to be coming along nicely mate.
> Any chance of a pic of the marine set up just cos im nosey?..i love anything aquatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, its something of an obsession at the moment but i think most of you can understand that!
> Your on the way mate....
> Im really curious how many tanks people have?
> 
> Anyway..
Click to expand...

Ahh, cool man, now thats a shrimp nano   
Looks great mate, very healthy...must be quite a challenge in a small volume to keep it all sweet.
I only have 2 tanks, looking at spyders threads he must have about 5 or 6    
Cheerio and thanks for sharing,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*





She has friends 

To be honest ady i just change 25% of the water once every 10 days and thats it.  Its been way easier than a high tech planted.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

 
im jealous, a small marine with a pair of clownfish and an anemone is something id like to have....dont tell me its been easier than planted....
in fact the Mrs. just walked past and went awww, i like that why couldnt you do something like that!
Then one of my boys walked past and said are they nemo's? can we have some....


----------



## johnski

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> im jealous, a small marine with a pair of clownfish and an anemone is something id like to have....dont tell me its been easier than planted....
> in fact the Mrs. just walked past and went awww, i like that why couldnt you do something like that!
> Then one of my boys walked past and said are they nemo's? can we have some....



That sounds like a green flag to me. Have at it!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

What size is the marine mate ? Will you be using any kind of skimmer at all ?  Hmmm... Wonder if a pair of nemos would like my 30L dennerle.... hehe


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> im jealous, a small marine with a pair of clownfish and an anemone is something id like to have....dont tell me its been easier than planted....
> in fact the Mrs. just walked past and went awww, i like that why couldnt you do something like that!
> Then one of my boys walked past and said are they nemo's? can we have some....





			
				johnski said:
			
		

> That sounds like a green flag to me. Have at it!



Tank 3 is a go matey!  I await the journal... some really nice seaweeds and macro algaes out there.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> What size is the marine mate ? Will you be using any kind of skimmer at all ?  Hmmm... Wonder if a pair of nemos would like my 30L dennerle.... hehe



Its about 35ltr chris, no skimmer etc.  Honestly id say its a little small for clowns, ok when the clowns are small but need an upgrade now so considering a diy 55x55x35 before the end of the year or rehome the clowns.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Yeah thats true they would get a little large eventually.  Plenty of small fish suitable though... little gobies , some of the blennies, I do miss my marine tank.  (Albeit it was 4x2x2 with Giesemann lights and a Deltec AP850 skimmer lol, so not really nano !).


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

just just get annoyed making salt water up, dont know why its not hard.
Not sure... sell it for a dutch high tech or upgrade it..??  
I really enjoy fiddling and trying new plants out which is why i think a dutch will suit me but if i get another tank my housemates will defo kick me out   guess there is space in the bedroom  :idea:


----------



## jack-rythm

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

Can I ask y you put clingfim over the top of the tank to start off with? I have heard of this but am unsure as of why??

Jack


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary. update*

helps keep the humidity up so the plants dont dry out.  Its been removed now.


----------



## jack-rythm

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*

so did you plant what you had with no water in the tank and leave them to grow feeding off the co2 in the air? then when grown slightly you filled the tank?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*

hey, no water in this tank, unlike a dry start which you see from time to time which is when you fill it after growing the plants.  I just fancied trying an emersed set up, wabi kusa 'esk'.  Has been good and bad.. guess it needs updating really.


----------



## jack-rythm

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*

Wow yeah would love an update, I'm living the want-kusa scene at the moment. I'm actually starting a project when half my tank is out of water as the other slowly drops to the bottom. I was wondering how to start mine and was thinking about growing it all with no water and filling it up at a later date.. Do u have any advice? You seem to know what your doing  

Jack


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*

Long time since i updated this.  It seems to be going ok... i suffered total melt of all the 12grow plants i put in, not too sure why but it ripped through the ammania, in the space of 2 days it was all mush.  I need to fill in the back right as a little empty now.  Spraying twice a day and no cover any longer, still getting melt on the right but not sure why?  HC is being effected now??  Moss on wood seems to be no go, it just dries out, including the moss on the right which is terrestrial so need a new plan for that too.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> Do u have any advice? You seem to know what your doing
> Jack



Look at the update, i wish i did know what i was doing!   



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> I was wondering how to start mine and was thinking about growing it all with no water and filling it up at a later date.. Do u have any advice?
> Jack



Dry start method is quite popular (especially in the US?), never tried it myself as it also seems from what ive seen to have a few draw backs.  Once you do fill with water you will get a lot of melt as the plants adapt to immersed life, this can then cause algae if not managed very heavily from day one.  I have been toying with the idea of filling this tank and popping a HOB filter on but i still like the emersed aspect at the moment, maybe one day.

Google search dry start method and you will find a lot of info.

Best of luck with the project jack.


----------



## jack-rythm

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*

Thanks mate I'll keep you posted ! Just currently working on a triptych walstad nano set up


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: Tribute to a Tributary.*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Long time since i updated this.  It seems to be going ok... i suffered total melt of all the 12grow plants i put in, not too sure why but it ripped through the ammania, in the space of 2 days it was all mush.



I've considered this issue before and think its down to lack of air movement. When you've got the tank sealed there is no air movement at all, I reckon adding a small pc fan to get the air moving would help. Alot of people do this in vivariums and see increases in plant health and growth, similar to using a korillia in a tank really.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Wet'n'wild*

Flooded this about a month ago as i struggled to keep the humidity up emersed, slowly recovering now.   I do 99% waterchange every few days, no filter no heater.  No idea what will happen to this long term but is interesting at the moment.  Quite liking the algae and it being a bit wild  .


----------



## Ian Holdich

Wow! 
Can't believe I missed this one...this looks fantastic mate, really well done.

Are you gonna stock it with owt?


----------



## Antipofish

Hey can I ask why 99% water change every few days ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> Wow!
> Can't believe I missed this one...this looks fantastic mate, really well done.
> Are you gonna stock it with owt?



Cheers, its a bit of an ugly ducking Ian but it seems happy now its wet.
Got some snails having a whale of a time.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hey can I ask why 99% water change every few days ?


Since it was struggling anyway and now converting to being flooded there is plenty of dead leaves, algae etc that and no filter meant it had a mean scum.  Seems to be clearing slowly so at some point ill wind them back but its not an issue as its on the window sill behind the kitchen sink 

Oddly the HC has continued to creep and carpet when i expected it to reach for the sky..?


----------



## Antipofish

Cool.  It certainly looks like its on the right road


----------



## dw1305

H all,


> Wet'n'wild
> 
> Unread postby easerthegeezer » Thu Dec 06, 2012 11:06 pm
> Flooded this about a month ago as i struggled to keep the humidity up emersed, slowly recovering now. I do 99% waterchange every few days, no filter no heater. No idea what will happen to this long term but is interesting at the moment. Quite liking the algae and it being a bit wild .


Looks really good.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jack-rythm

Did you suffer bad melt? or did you manage to pull it off ok?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Looks really good.
> cheers Darrel



cheers, trying out your wild style darrel, annoyingly people now comment on this tank rather than the high tech :?  Does look like it needs some minnows or something in it  8) 



			
				jack-rythm said:
			
		

> Did you suffer bad melt? or did you manage to pull it off ok?



The stauro on the right was really suffering and dropping leaves anyway which was made worse by flooding but otherwise no not really... few dozen HC leaves but thats it, i am suprised how well it took to being flooded. Guess i shouldnt be seeing as they are aquatic plants.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Iain, your knack for getting things looking truly spectacular is a trait I wish I possessed. Everything you touch seems to turn to gold.

I love this.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Iain, your knack for getting things looking truly spectacular is a trait I wish I possessed. Everything you touch seems to turn to gold.
> 
> I love this.



haha thanks nath, what have you been smoking?  I just chucked some water in.  My postal service certainly isnt gold   officially the longest wait for anything.. the anticipation must be immense! Post office monday  
And your tank is looking very smart, my taiwans hated me enough to chance a walk. I'll happily swop this old thing for keeping CRS alive


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hahahaha! I had actually forgot! 
This your island & your forgotten nano are all top notch. 

I've lucked out more than anything with my CRS, found another 4 smiley face newborn CRS yesterday. Which really was pleasing. I think I'll eventually move the lower grades on and introduce some more quality smiley face stock from FWS


----------



## Iain Sutherland

damn it i should have kept quiet  Im going to the PO monday so i will send it then.  Its packed lol

Ive learnt a lot from each of them, im hoping enough to rescape the big tank in the new year and avoid most of the issues ive had so far.  The nano will be going soon too, have a 40x30x30 opti i need to collect when time allows for take 2 on the taiwans.

Thanks a lot though, its very encouraging to see others like the tanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Haha! Well let me know how much I owe you  and let me know when you get your new tank. I will try sort you  a couple of CRS.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> Does look like it needs some minnows or something in it


_Oryzias latipes_

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland

That sir is a great idea, I've got a heat Matt coming as the tank was only 14 this morning, if it settles at a suitable temp I may have to see if I can find some.
Thanks darrel.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

added some shrimp about 2 weeks ago, temp is now stable at 21c.





im guessing they are happy as 2 have now saddled up.




and the berried one didnt ditch her cargo.




also added some daphnia and bloodworm from the bin outside. Been 2 days and still alive....




hydro marches on!




Ive ordered a few rice fish that will come sometime jan.  Started to see a few planaria so im hope the ricefish will eat it??


----------



## Mark Evans

Hi lain.

I really do like this arrangement. An impressive, natural looking layout. 

I've noticed, over time, and looking @ your work, that your really quite good at growing plants. Very healthy looking indeed. 

I'll be watching out for further endeavours of yours.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Mark Evans said:


> Hi lain.
> 
> I really do like this arrangement. An impressive, natural looking layout.
> 
> I've noticed, over time, and looking @ your work, that your really quite good at growing plants. Very healthy looking indeed.
> 
> I'll be watching out for further endeavours of yours.


 
cheers mark, all thanks to the great advise from you guys, a lot of patience and still only feel like ive scratched the surface   Hoping to get a 90 in the new year and have a couple of high tech going at a time... i can just about grow plants but not quickly.

Were you aware you replies come up in black fella?  stealth replies when using the 'ukaps dark' theme.


----------



## Mark Evans

how do you mean lain?...reagrding replies in black?.....i've replied as normal. Should i do something different? text colour?


----------



## Mark Evans

oh yeah...i see now. maybe because i write my replies in word, then copy and paste. I'll have a look at word settings and font colour. Cheers mate for letting me know.


----------



## LondonDragon

Mark Evans said:


> maybe because i write my replies in word, then copy and paste.


New forum copies the format of the source where you copy the text from, if you want to remove any formatting just highlight the text after pasting and click on the first button of the top row, looks like a "chalk" and says "Remove Formatting" when highlighted.


----------



## Mark Evans

All sorted on the 'text' issue. Thanks for highlighting it for me lain.

Anyway! Top marks on plant growing mate.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Took a trip over to peterborough today with dave to have a look at the HUGE tank George scaped a while back, its a beast and looks great.. will get some pics up later. Anyway we ended up at the wrong MA by very happy accident, what a great shop!! Huge range catering for marine, tropical and cold with a heavy focus on loaches and plecos. It was really refreshing to see so many fish i hadnt seen in the flesh before and plenty i had never even heard of. Of course we had to come home with something.. so picked up 3 dwarf puffers for this tank, a few harlequins and loads of inspiration.

Really happy to see them all munching away on the planaria immediately as they are very small , now they are busy figuring how to fit a cherry in their mouth.


----------



## Ady34

Looks great mate.
seems to be a trend with dwarf puffers lately, they're popping up all over! 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Does seem to be a lot of them around at the moment ady, ive had to move them to my other nano though as the temp was dropping too low during this cold spell.

 Because im going away for a month i thought i should trim and replant some of this so its fairs better during that time.  What i didnt know is juncus repens has massive roots that went across the whole tank and all tangled with the HC and stauro!  So once i started the whole thing had to come down as the roots buggered everything up.   
Anyhoo i gave it a very quick rescape with what i had, using the same plants and i hate it   It just doesnt work for me, the wood is all wrong and the perspective is wonky.  I will post a picture just for giggles and will still be interested to see how it looks after a 4 week absence, but ultimately its now on the rescape list when i get back which means 2 x nanos and 2 x 90's will be rescaped in march (ish)... funds allowing
Going to look for some tropica shares now...


----------



## Ady34

Look forward to some pics mate. Bummer you had to rip it up I liked this one.
You going away somewhere nice?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

me too mate, trust me it wasnt the plan!!  I was a pretty angry boy on sunday when it all went pear shaped. 
Australia to see my bros, 3 and half weeks, 2 of which diving 
Nervous about my big tank being in the hands of housemates though.  Dave will pop in to do water changes and ive dropped the light levels way down, growth is very slow now.
Blue suits you mate  .


----------



## Ady34

easerthegeezer said:


> me too mate, trust me it wasnt the plan!!  I was a pretty angry boy on sunday when it all went pear shaped.
> Australia to see my bros, 3 and half weeks, 2 of which diving
> Nervous about my big tank being in the hands of housemates though.  Dave will pop in to do water changes and ive dropped the light levels way down, growth is very slow now.


I can imagine you were more than a little frustrated!
Sounds like a cool 'lads' holiday....you driving road trip or necessity....or both?
I'm sure the tank will be fine, low light will keep the plants ticking along and Dave water changing will be able to sort any issues....hopefully your housemates can feed them ok, I'm sure you've taught them well!



easerthegeezer said:


> Blue suits you mate  .


Appreciated mate 

Have a great holiday, look forward to your return and the rescape marathon you have planned 
Cheerio for now,
Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland

This tank is now down following the forced rescape i didnt like.  Its one less tank for the housemates to have to look after while im away too.
Might fire it back up one day but for now i have bigger tanks to fry 
Thanks for everyones input and apologies for the abrupt end it the tank.



Ady34 said:


> Sounds like a cool 'lads' holiday....you driving road trip or necessity....or both?


diving mate, driving is no fun


----------



## Ady34

Iain Sutherland said:


> diving mate, driving is no fun


Lol, my bad!
Diving sounds cool.


----------

